# embroidery machines??



## teesigns1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi im looking to start small in embroidery.i currently use a versacamm for t-shirt printing but get asked a lot for embroidery.
Which is best to get started?
brother vr
innovis v3 or pr655?
any suggestion will be greatfully recieved


----------



## Kustomkoozies (Jul 3, 2014)

Do a quick search, you will probably not get a response as this has been asked a number of times. Good luck to you.


----------



## teesigns1 (Oct 26, 2016)

i looked but couldnt find anything on the v3 or the vr.


----------



## teesigns1 (Oct 26, 2016)

anyone with any experience of these machines???


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

teesigns1 said:


> anyone with any experience of these machines???


I have experience with the Brother PR. It is a very good machine for the money. I am a little curious as to why you want a smaller machine compared to a bigger commercial machine.


----------



## teesigns1 (Oct 26, 2016)

i dont want to spend lots of money as i already use the versacamm for t-shirts aswell as screenprinting shortly
i also sublimation print and have a laser cutter.
I just want something adequate to do a decent job when required.
if the embroidery got busy i would then get a bigger machine.


----------



## teesigns1 (Oct 26, 2016)

im in the united kingdom pal


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

teesigns1 said:


> im in the united kingdom pal


Looks like I got you mixed up with Kustom Koozies


----------



## prismgx015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Private Message me and I will tell you where to get a PR at a good price. I used to work for Brother and NC was part of my territory I can hook you up with a dealer who will give you a good price but even better if you give him my name.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I have experience with the Brother PR. It is a very good machine for the money.


Hmm, looks like I finally made a convert out of you 

To the OP, if you are considering doing embroidery commercially, a single needle machine will simply drive you crazy. The 6-10 needle Brother machines are the smallest I would recommend starting with. They have a good size sewing field, they can sew multiple color designs without having to constantly rethread and they are pretty bullet proof machines.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

tfalk said:


> Hmm, looks like I finally made a convert out of you
> 
> To the OP, if you are considering doing embroidery commercially, a single needle machine will simply drive you crazy. The 6-10 needle Brother machines are the smallest I would recommend starting with. They have a good size sewing field, they can sew multiple color designs without having to constantly rethread and they are pretty bullet proof machines.


Yes you have. I have been working on a lot of them over the last 3 months and have sold a few of them as well. I didn't really think to much of them when I saw them but they really are a great little machine for the money. The only gripe I have with the machine is taking off the plastic in a certain order to get to things but other then that it is a pretty easy machine to work on. One thing I think Brother did a good job on is how the machine trims and it's inching when it starts to run. There is a old saying "Good things come in a small packages."


----------



## jroussel (Sep 21, 2016)

tfalk said:


> Hmm, looks like I finally made a convert out of you
> 
> To the OP, if you are considering doing embroidery commercially, a single needle machine will simply drive you crazy. The 6-10 needle Brother machines are the smallest I would recommend starting with. They have a good size sewing field, they can sew multiple color designs without having to constantly rethread and they are pretty bullet proof machines.


I can attest to TFALK's knowledge, he led me in the right direction about a month ago and having already been a Brother user, I was already leaning toward the 6 or 10 needle machines. I ran a single needle machine for three years and the wasted time changing thread drove me insane.

Recently managed to find a great barely used PR650e and let me tell you, she is a workhorse. The only time I have had to stop other things to attend to it was when the bobbin ran out.

The pricetag on one of the PR series for a new machine is kind of steep for the amount of needles you get (compared to "full commercial" units) but if you are only doing light amounts of embroidery, try looking to find a decent used model in your area with low stitch counts and hours and it'll last you a lifetime if well taken care of.

Also, another bonus for investing in a gently used model; sometimes, the previous owner will have little extras included in their price that a dealer will charge you out the wazzoo for.

Food for thought


----------



## caprint (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought the Brother 2800 to start. It is a good machine, but only single needle. I now have a Brother 100E and love it. I hate the software though. I have been using Embrilliance Stitch Artist 2, but just purchased Floriani Total Control U. I like it, but haven't had it long enough to really comment on it. I did the trial on Hatch and really liked it. I do what digitizing I can and sent the complicated jobs out. I've heard lots of good things about the Brother770, but have never used one. Good luck. I am wanting to do key fobs and puff items so am researching those now.


----------



## caprint (Aug 1, 2010)

That was the Brother 1000E. Sorry about that. The fingers went quicker than the brain<grin>


----------



## vin22180 (Oct 29, 2016)

I just came across this good list of machines. You can have a look Best Embroidery Machine 2016 – Complete Review & Buyer’s Guide


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I have been printing for 13 years and I just wanted to "play" with embroidery. I bought a small brother se400 just to try things out. I have already made the $400 back just by doing small mono color runs of -10 items. I must say it is 100% slower and the machine is of lowest quality go for even the janome MB @$5000. BUT I have figured out how to digitize using brother Pe-Design next. And I plan to purchase a brother embroidery machine @ about $7000~ . I would have hated to buy the brother and not liked embroidery then have to sell it for half price to get rid of it ... 

If you want to spend about $5k go for Janome MB or for $700 brother pe770.
Or $10k~ for brother commercial machines . Remember you get what you pay for but you already know that.


----------



## Designfreak666 (May 24, 2018)

Brother depending on how big you want yourembroidery area to be, that will determine your price. You can start off as little as $300 and go up from there. I have the SE 400 and I love it. You are also able to get expandable hoops that will allow you to make that embroidery area larger with a little software work. With the right software ( I suggest SewArt Pro) and a brother machine you can’t go wrong. Plus brother has many groups that will help you with any questions and you tube has an enormous amount of help videos as well.


----------



## codestacy (Nov 30, 2021)

Best Embroidery Machine UK 2022 Reviews And Ultimate Buying Guide

Creating your craft can be exciting and artistic with the right best embroidery machine Uk. Whether it is adding flair to your shirt, making a dress more


----------

